# Best Programs



## panicbird (Feb 17, 2006)

Which seminaries/graduate schools have the best departments or programs in the following subjects:

New Testament Studies?
Old Testament Studies?
Systematic Theology?
Church History?

The school need not be a place for training ministers; in fact, it need not be specifically Christian. I just want to know which schools can boast the best departments or programs in each of these subjects.

Thanks.

[Edited on 2-17-2006 by panicbird]


----------



## crhoades (Feb 17, 2006)

Apologetics - Westminster Theological Seminary PA (WTS PA)


----------

